# I need prayer



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2011)

....in more ways than one.
But I'll start here.

I need a financial breakthru. I get enough SS to pay my bills but nothing extra like food or gas or car insurance, and I've got 2 1/2 years until my bellsouth retirement takes effect. I need a little job on the side to help me get thru. I can make up to $800 a month extra before it effects my SS. So pray for me that I can find a job to tide me over. I know there is suppose to be a law against age discrimination, but when I go to the interviews, they can tell I'm older and never call me back ;(

Also my granddaughter is disabled and cannot live with her step father, my son in law, so pray that we can figure out a way that she can go to school to learn a trade that she will be able to support herself in the coming years.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Said and sent...

I need a necklass or two for my girls for Christmas. What you got? Message me.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 20, 2011)

Praying for God to open all the right doors.............................


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Said and sent...
> 
> I need a necklass or two for my girls for Christmas. What you got? Message me.



Oh darlin', I can make anything you want. What are their ages? Got pics you can send to me of them....I can make according to their "look". It will be one of a kind with special things that they can relate to.

I also make bible book marks...like mark a page, etc. or mark what the 'preach' says.

Give me the girls birthday and ages and I will make one of a kind necklace for them.

I can't remember, but if you are catholic, I can make them a rosary bracelet...I've had a great success with those.

Thanks
Annie


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> Praying for God to open all the right doors.............................



thank you! He will!


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a sample of my stuff...don't buy from there I'll give you a better deal.



http://www.etsy.com/shop/lillulu?ref=seller_info


----------



## speedcop (Nov 20, 2011)

prayers sending


----------



## Jasper (Nov 21, 2011)

Prayers sent and God bless!


----------



## Sargent (Nov 21, 2011)

Sent from here.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Prayers are added for you from here!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 24, 2011)

Praying for a breakthrough in yours and your granddaughters life.



Annie, your bead work is really good!


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

My prayers added also. God will provide you with everything you need. Mean while post more pics of you work in the hobbies and crafts section. God bless you.


----------

